# Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013



## Skysnake (16. Mai 2012)

*Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Recht beläufig lies man bei heise eine kleine Bombe platzen. In einem Presseinterview mit Sumit Gupta lies dieser wissen, dass GK110, alias Big K, erst 2013 als GeForce-Karte ausgeliefert werden soll. Bereits auf der Eröffnungs-Keynote von Huang, dem CEO von nVidia, erfuhren wir, das GK110 in Form von K20 erst im Q4 2012 auf den Markt kommen soll. 

Dieser recht grobe Zeitplan, immerhin ein ganzes Quartal, ließ aufgrund der bisherigen Gerüchteküche, dass die Tesla Version von GK110 zuerst kommen soll, nichts gutes erahnen. Nun ist die Bestätigung aber endgültig da. 

Man sollte aber wohl nun nicht in vorgezogene Jubelstimmung erneut ausbrechen und GK110 als GeForce-Karte direkt im Januar 2013 erwarten, denn in dem Heise Bericht heist es auch, dass die Tesla-Version zunächst nur als Salvage-Part mit nur 13 bzw 14 von 15 SMX-Clustern verfügbar sein soll. Da für die Tesla das gesamte Q4 2012 angegeben ist, und für die GeForce einfach nur 2013, kann es leicht passieren, das der GeForce GK110 erst am Ende von Q1 oder gar erst in Q2 kommt, und dann auch nicht als Vollausbau, sondern ebenfalls als Salvage-Part.

Quelle:
heise online | GTC 2012: GK110-Grafikchip hat bis zu 2880 Shader-Kerne


----------



## StefanKFG (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 kommt erst 2013*

Dann können die Spekulationen ja weiter gehen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 kommt erst 2013*

Die Headline ist falsch. Die Geforce kommt 2013, GK110 aber 2012!


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 kommt erst 2013*

Ich persönlich glaube, dass es letztlich abhängig von der Konkurrenz ist, wann wir den GK110 sehen werden. Sollte AMD zum Beispiel bereits Ende diesen Jahres die HD8xxx Serie präsentieren, dann könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass NV relativ zeitnah den Geforce GK110 bringen wird und nicht erst Monate später, wie bei der 680.


----------



## The-GeForce (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 kommt erst 2013*

Ist vielleicht auch eine Frage von "Können" und nicht von "Wollen". Möglicherweise macht der große Chip noch irgend welche Probleme, für deren Lösung man einfach mehr Zeit benötigt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Wer etwas mehr Technik zum GK110 nachlesen will (heise ist da sehr oberflächlich), findet das übrigens bei uns 

GK110: Big Kepler mit bis zu 2.880 ALUs auf GTC 2012 vorgestellt


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 kommt erst 2013*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Headline ist falsch. Die Geforce kommt 2013, GK110 aber 2012!


 
Die meisten hier im Forum werden kaum versucht sein, sich eine Tesla-Karte zu kaufen ^^
Und der Titel ist ja inzwischen gefixt.


----------



## Shroomy (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Wär Top wenn die Geforce relativ zeitgleich mit Haswell kommt, dann wär mal wieder n komplett upgrade drin


----------



## Seabound (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Egal. BF3 zock ich nicht mehr und alle anderen Titel begüngen sich mit der GTX 470. Max Payne könnte dieses Jahr nochma ne Herausforderung für die gute alte GTX 470 werden, aber sonst? Diablo III könnte ich auch mit meiner 9800GT noch zocken. Aber schade isses schon ein bissel, ich will weiter aufrüsten. Aber Nvidia hat ja keine Eile. Mit der 680 und 670 sind sie bestens aufgestellt, evtl. wir da ja auch nochma paar Kohle nachgeschoben. Wer weiß.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

ich hatte also mal wieder recht mit meiner letzten vorraussage  

die gtx 680 wird bis auf weiteres keinen Nachfolger bekommen ( warum auch ? hat genug Leistung) 
und der gk 110 wird erstma im Proffesionellen Bereich erscheinen.

Als endkunden Karte ala geforce denke ich mal das die Karte nicht vor ende Q2 2013 kommen wird.

vlt wirds bis dahin ne geupdatete 680 geben mit merh takt ala 280 = 285 gtx 

die nächste sache die jetzt ansteht und sehr sehr sehr interessant werden wird sind die mobilen Karten ich sage mal das alleine schon die nachfolger karte der 6990M alias Blackcomb im 3D Mark Vantage an der 20K Marke kratzen wird  

und die 680M GTX wird im ähnlichen Leistungsbereich sein vlt nen bissle drüber liegen ( + - 5%)


----------



## ViP94 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Selbst wenn der GK110 als Geforce rauskommt, hat er zwar knapp doppelt so viele Rechenkerne, allerdings haben diese Rechnkerne auch entsprechend Durst, zumal sie dank der GPGPU-Optimierungen deutlich mehr Verbrauchen würden.
Das resultiert dann in (dank immer noch 28nm) mehr Durst als bei der GTX 680. Um trotzdem in vertretbaren Rahmen zu bleiben, würde der Takt stark gesenkt werden müssen, sonst hätte man einen zweiten Thermi.
Und da wenige schnelle Rechenkerne leichter auszulasten und damit effizienter als viele langsame (siehe Bulldozer), wäre der GK110 in Spielen nicht so deutlich viel schneller als der GK104.

Für GPGPU-Anwendungen ist das egal, da sind die Programme sowieso auf viele Threads ausgelegt, also ist es fast egal, dass es viele langsamere Kerne sind.

Und ich kann deswegen diese Aussagen nicht mehr hören, die GTX680 ist nicht der High-End-Grafikchip.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

+50 % auf den GK104 und das bei 250W? Her mit dem Teil.



ViP94 schrieb:


> Und ich kann deswegen diese Aussagen nicht mehr hören, die GTX680 ist nicht der High-End-Grafikchip.


GK104 ist Performance oder "Gaming".


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Nvidia trennt eben jetzt und bringt eine Gaming Schiene und eine High Performance Schiene.
Erinnert stark an Intel.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Nvidia macht das schon ein paar Jahre, etwa seit 2008 rum: G92 und GT200(b) sowie GF1x4 und GF1x0, jetzt halt GK104 und GK110.


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Damals haben sie aber nicht explizit zwischen Gaming und Anwendungen getrennt. Das scheinen sie nun jetzt machen zu wollen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Wenn man sich die Architektur und die Leistung anschaut, dann hast du diese Trennung bereits drin gehabt.


----------



## Superwip (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Doch, das haben sie, nur ist der High-End-Chip damals immer gleich mit Beginn der neuen Generation und von Anfang an auch als Desktop Flagschiff erschienen.

Das das mit dem GK110 anders ist bzw. das es keinen GK100 gibt liegt wohl an technischen Problemen und nicht an einer geänderten Produktpolitik.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Mai 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, das haben sie, nur ist der Performance-Chip damals immer gleich mit Beginn der neuen Generation und von Anfang an auch als Desktop Flagschiff erschienen.



Umgekehrt, oder? Sie haben zuerst den High-End Chip als Flaggschiff gebracht, und dann die Performance Chips als Midrange-Karten nachgeschoben. Zumindest bei Fermi.


----------



## Superwip (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

äh... ja


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Warum erwarten denn plötzlich alle, dass der Rythmus von einer GPU-Reihe pro 12 Monate, der ja die letzten Jahre immer galt (mal plus/minus 1 bis 2 Monate), plötzlich nicht mehr gilt? Ich denke, dass einfach die Erwartungshaltung bei vielen hier nicht mehr der Realität angemessen ist. Wenn AMD/Nvidia ein Takt-Upgrade bringen (wie die 4890 damals) oder einfach noch eine Karte verspätet in das aktuelle Portfolio einfügen, um defekte Chips noch zu verwerten (GTX 560-448), dann kann das natürlich auch mal außerhalb des 12-Monate-Rythmusses passieren, aber einen Sprung wie von GK104 zu GK110 wird bestimmt NICHT außerhalb des Jahresrythmusses erscheinen (Dies sei vor allem jenen gesagt, die den GK110 noch im Herbst für gesichert hielten und gar für die aktuelle Zeit erwarteten). Demnach passt ein Erscheinungstermin Ende des Q1 bis Anfang Q2 gut in den Rythmus.

Jetzt noch eine persönliche Meinung:

Es wird ja von einigen "Insidern" hier dauernd verbreitet, dass der GK110 schon längst fertig sei und Nvidia ihn schon längst releasen könnte, wenn sie denn in Zugzwang wären. Meiner Meinung ist es höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass Nvidia den GK110 so lange "im Schrank liegen lässt", bis die Konkurrenz vorgelegt hat und ein Handlungsdruck da ist. Man erinnere sich nur daran, wie es Anfang des Jahres 2010 aussah: AMD hatte im Herbst 2009 mit dem Cypress-Chip sehr stark und energieeffizient vorgelegt. NVidia hatte die Konkurrenz überrascht und Nvidia musste Fermi noch einmal überarbeiten, um die Leistungskrone (Nein, nicht mit dem Holzhammer, sondern mit dem Pfannenwender ) zurückzuholen.

Man übertrage die Situation auf heute: Nvidia steht, was Leistung und Energieeffizenz betrifft, sehr gut da. Man zwingt die 79X0er zu niedrigeren Preisen. AMD steht unter Druck. Wenn man nun ein Chipmonster wie den GK110 im Schrank hat, der (angeblich) schon sehr weit fortgeschritten ist, dann wird man doch versuchen, AMD in dieselbe Situation zu bringen wie man im Jar 2010 selber war (so würde ich es zumindest machen). Man released den neuen Chip so früh wie möglich und setzt AMD noch mehr unter Druck. Und vielleicht wiederholt sich ja die Fermi-Story und AMD muss seinen Chip noch einmal überarbeiten, um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben, und verspätet sich enorm...


Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird ja von einigen "Insidern" hier dauernd verbreitet, dass der GK110 schon längst fertig sei und Nvidia ihn schon längst releasen könnte, wenn sie denn in Zugzwang wären. Meiner Meinung ist es höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass Nvidia den GK110 so lange "im Schrank liegen lässt", bis die Konkurrenz vorgelegt hat und ein Handlungsdruck da ist. Man erinnere sich nur daran, wie es Anfang des Jahres 2010 aussah: AMD hatte im Herbst 2009 mit dem Cypress-Chip sehr stark und energieeffizient vorgelegt. NVidia hatte die Konkurrenz überrascht und Nvidia musste Fermi noch einmal überarbeiten, um die Leistungskrone (Nein, nicht mit dem Holzhammer, sondern mit dem Pfannenwender ) zurückzuholen.



Also ich persönlich glaube zwar nicht, dass der GK110 fertig im Schrank liegt, aber ich denke, dass NV ihn möglicherweise früher hätte bringen können (als sie es jetzt letztlich tun werden) falls es nötig gewesen wäre.
Das lässt sich natürlich, genau wie das Gegenteil, nicht faktisch belegen, sondern ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## anton-san (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Wenn sen jetzt bringen würden verdienen die ja kein Geld mehr mit dem 104er...

sysProfile: ID: 136119 - Paule-San


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Mai 2012)

anton-san schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sen jetzt bringen würden verdienen die ja kein Geld mehr mit dem 104er...
> 
> sysProfile: ID: 136119 - Paule-San



Zum wievielten Mal soll ich noch erklären, dass er im nächsten halben Jahr nichr kommen kann??? Lies bitte den vorletzten Post vor deinem!!!


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

vergiss es einfach...

Die Leute wollen es einfach nicht wahr haben...


----------



## Schiassomat (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Neeeeeeeeeeein, und ich wollte mir ende des Jahres zwei 780er kaufen
Jetzt muss ich mich doch mit zwei 680er begnügen, für was hab ich mir jetzt ein 1000W Seasonic Platin NT gekauft.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Als Lehrgeld ansehen?

In Zukunft halt erst warten, bis alles verfügbar ist, und dann kaufen. Spekulationskäufe haben in der IT seltenst etwas gutes Zustande gebracht.


----------



## Schiassomat (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Warum Lehrgeld?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Mai 2012)

> Skysnake schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Als Lehrgeld ansehen?
> ...



Aaach, solche Weisheiten hat unser "Kenner" immer auf Lager. Da brauchst du nix drauf geben. 
Skysnake möchte nicht verstehen, dass manch einer (so wie ich) gerne den GK110 anstelle des GK104 als Top-Modell der GTX6xx Serie gesehen hätte, oder gehofft hat, dass er zumindest Ende diesen Jahres kommt, und es aber auch kein Beinbruch ist, dass es jetzt nicht so ist.
Ich habe da kein Problem mit. Als im Januar '11 Sandy Bridge kam, habe ich auch 11 Monate auf Sandy-E gewartet. Jetzt warte ich halt auf den GK110. Oder als reizvolle Alternative: Eine GTX690 wandert in meinen Rechner. Das Ding gefällt mir echt


----------



## Schiassomat (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Möglicherweise kommt ja noch ein gutes 680er OC Modell von MSI auf dem Markt, dann wird`s dass.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

Gut möglich das noch eine Lightning Version kommt. 
Wobei die Liefersituation im Moment echt Mist ist. Dazu sind die Custom-Modelle teilweise nicht hundertprozentig überzeugend. Das macht es momentan schwierig eine gute GTX680 zu bekommen.


----------



## kaepernickus (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Man übertrage die Situation auf heute: Nvidia steht, was Leistung und Energieeffizenz betrifft, sehr gut da. Man zwingt die 79X0er zu niedrigeren Preisen. AMD steht unter Druck. Wenn man nun ein Chipmonster wie den GK110 im Schrank hat, der (angeblich) schon sehr weit fortgeschritten ist, dann wird man doch versuchen, AMD in dieselbe Situation zu bringen wie man im Jar 2010 selber war (so würde ich es zumindest machen). Man released den neuen Chip so früh wie möglich und setzt AMD noch mehr unter Druck. Und vielleicht wiederholt sich ja die Fermi-Story und AMD muss seinen Chip noch einmal überarbeiten, um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben, und verspätet sich enorm...



Unabhängig davon ob und wie weit der GK110 schon fertig ist wäre, bei den aktuell niedrigen 28nm-Mengen und den dadurch hohen Fertigungspreis, der GK110 aufgrund seiner Größe für Nvidia extrem teuer in der Produktion und ein Release jetzt (wo der GK104 leistungs- und preismäßig gut dasteht) nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*



Schiassomat schrieb:


> Warum Lehrgeld?


 Wenn du dich drüber aufregst, dass du etwas gekauft hast, was du nicht brauchst, weil du eben nicht warten konntest und rein auf Spekulation gekauft hast, und damit eben mehr Geld ausgegeben hast, als nötig, sehe ich das als Lehrgeld dafür an, das man das nächste mal halt lieber wartet, zumal im Normalfall die Preise über die Zeit eh runter gehen.

Wenns dich am Ende nicht stört, weil du eh irgendwann das starke Netzteil brauchst, dann gibts auch keinen Grund drüber zu jammern.

Also entweder Jammern über den Kauf, und damit Lehrgeld zahlen, weil zu viel Geld ausgegeben, weil zu früh unnötig gekauft, 
oder nicht Jammern, und sich im klaren sein, das man es halt später brauch, und daher kein Geld rausgeschmissen hat, weil man sonst 2 mal gekauft hätte.

Und Cook, deine unterschwelligen Anfeindungen kannst du dir sparen. Wer andere wegen ihrer teils herben Ausdrucksweise kritisiert, darf nicht selbst in die gleiche Kerbe schlagen, ansonsten macht er sich lächerlich...

Und zwischen wollen/wünschen und der Realität liegen nunmal Welten. Man muss sich auch mal eingestehen können, das etwas halt nicht nach der eigenen Nase geht. Das ist kindliches Verhalten meiner Meinung nach, wenn man das nicht schafft, und immer nur auf: "Ach wäre doch schön wenn/Ach warum denn nicht mannnoooo/Ich will das jetzt aber so haben" rum eiert.

Zudem hat man schon vor einigen Monaten absehen können, das es mit GK110 nichts wird bis Q3 2012.


----------



## XE85 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestätigt: GK110 als Geforce kommt erst 2013*

@Skysnake und Cook221

Klärt das bitte per PN, danke.

BTT

mfg


----------

